# Forogalerie mit ECard-Service eröffnet



## scanline (17. September 2002)

Huhu, hab wieder ne neue site aus dem Boden gestampft
<a href='http://www.fachinformatik-essen.de/webdingsart' target='_blank'>http://www.fachinformatik-essen.de/webdingsart</a>
Ist ne Fotogalerie mit ECard-Service.
Schaut mal rein. Es gibt derzeit erst 76 Fotos, dafür handverlesen. Und saugen könnt ihr sie auch.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## goela (17. September 2002)

Da hat's sehr schöne Bilder drin!

Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir bei folgenden Bild aufgefallen.
Der Text stimmt wohl so nicht ganz!


> Sonnenuntergang. Dreht man das Bild um 90° könnte es auch die Erde sein


Es müsste wohl heissen 180°!!!


----------



## scanline (17. September 2002)

90° 180° oder 270° wie du willst


----------



## Transmitter (23. September 2002)

wunderschöne bilder dabei!

echt klasse sache!

mit digicam?


----------



## scanline (23. September 2002)

Yepp! Olympus C3020
Dank für die Blumen!
Gruß
Micha


----------

